# MONITOR EXE



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

hallo leute, wer kann mir sagen, wie ich die verdammte MONITOR EXE vom pc runter kriege?
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das problem hier bekannt ist.

gruss L


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=317445


> SYMPTOMS
> If you install certain Internet signup programs, Windows may become unusable.




cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

wenn ich den pc anmache, kommt seit einigen tagen die fehlermeldung:  monitor.exe nicht gefunden bla bla.........
ich glaube, das ist was anderes.........


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2004)

http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-17-42608-0.html


> Win XP: monitor.exe nicht gefunden
> « am: 02.10.04, 02:37:50 »



cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

ok, danke cp.
nu bin ich ein blutiger anfänger........mal sehen, ob ich da durch komme.... :-?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2004)

sonst noch jemand erfahrung mit der exe gemacht?


----------

